# Back from Europe



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So we're finally back home! Kubrick was VERY happy to see us, though he had a great time with my sister while we were gone. It was nice to see him again, though he did get a lot of mats while I was gone... my sister isn't good at taking them out (she says she's scared of hurting him) and apparently the day care place took him on a walk in the rain and of course didn't brush him right afterwards, so you can all imagine the mess. I've been able to take most of them out, though, and only have about 2-3 to get out, so not too bad. He did have a wonderful time and was very happy with my sister, so I'm not mad or anything. LOL.

I have SO much to catch up on, and will try to get around to reading all the posts very soon. I'm still going through all my pictures (I took well over 3,000 while I was there) so it will be a while before they are all up. We did have a wonderful time there, the wedding was beautiful and the countryside of Romania is just amazing. Here are some of my favorites from the days that I didn't share with you before. The Paris ones will be coming sometime soon. I'll add my top 10 each time as I go through so you guys can see them. Again, they are all at http://flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover if you want to see anymore or larger sizes of the ones posted. Hope I don't bore you all with all these pictures...

I'm glad to be back and posting, though!











Secret Staircase in Castle Dracula:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome back Carolina! Fabulous pictures! I am sure Kubrick is enjoying having his mom back  Look foward to seeing more pictures of your trip.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome back Lina. The photos are spectacular. I'm glad Kubrick had fun with your sister but I'll bet he was super excited to see you again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome back, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome back Lina. The pictures are amazing, I love how you capture all the architecture and designs of the different building.

I’m sure Kubrick is glad to have his mommy back, did he get any great souvenirs to play with?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome back Lina! You have a great eye for photos. Nice work!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Lina! Those are some great photos!

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

welcome back!
those pics are stunning!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Back Lina! Great photos.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome home, Lina! Love your pictures.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Carolina! 

My personal favorites are the photos you took of the doorway with the tree framing the entrance and the countryside with the valley spattered with homes. Both of those are so beautiful! Where was the photo taken where you are inside, taking the photo out through a small opening (second from the last)?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome back Carolina! I loved the photos, particularly the one of the Castle Dracula secret stairway. I'm sure Kubrick is really happy to have his mommy back!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back, your pictures are amazing and it makes me feel like I was there too! Can't wait to see more!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome back Carolina. Your trip looks like it was fabulous and your photography was amazing. Give Kubrick a belly love for me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome home! I couldn't help thinking as I looked at your photos, if only walls could talk. It would be interesting to be witness to some of the history contained therein.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I had a lot of fun taking pictures all day. Spencer was very good about waiting for me to take like 10 shots of the same thing, LOL.

Leeann, Kubrick actually didn't get any gifts! I didn't see anything for dogs over there, I guess people don't spoil them as much as we do here. However, he did get plenty of loving when we came home! 

Kimberly, that picture of the tree and the doorway was a pain in the a** to take! From the pictures you can't tell because I was always waiting and waiting, but there were HUNDREDS of people there. And many many many screaming children. I think it took me about 15 minutes to get that doorway shot and I was going to take two or three but literally the next second this little kid started coming down the stairs. I was really glad that I had all the settings right for that one shot, because it really was the only one I could get! 

Also, that second to last shot was in Dracula's Castle (Bran Castle). It's actually a wooden beam that swivels around so that at times of war soldiers could shoot people by opening the slit and then closing it quickly during retaliation. It was really neat.

Geri, I thought that all the time! Especially when we went to Sighisoara, which has a citadel still standing in the city and is very well preserved - people still live in it. A lot of old citadels in Europe have gone to ruin and this is one of the few still standing and in good shape. We stayed there overnight. The citadel was built in the 12th century, around 1150 or so. It's pretty incredible. I will put up pictures of it next, we went there right after Castle Bran.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome home Carolina! Your pictures are incredible. I love all the old architecture and the pretty countryside.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Your photographs are stunning! Welcome home!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a picture I took of the reason why we actually went to Europe in the first place.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Carolina!! It looks like you had a great time. I am sure that Kubrick is thrilled to have his Mommy and Daddy home!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home! Very well done pictures. I really like the Dracula stairs, very eerie. Great perspective.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome home! I bet Kubrick was so happy to see you! Did you take before/after pictures of his grooming when you got home?


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome home! AMAZING photos!! I wish I could do that!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great photos, Lina! Hope to see you over the weekend!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Lina!! Glad to see you had a great time there and that Kubrick didn't miss you too much.  I can only imagine the job you had of combing after your return. 

GREAT shots!!! Wow. Stunning pics and especially love the one of the married couple.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Carolina, all the shots are STUNNING! You are an excellent photographer! I can't wait to see MORE!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous photos, Lina. Welcome home!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have SLOWLY been going through the pictures but I have yet to get to the Paris ones... there are just too many to go through! Here are some of the new ones, since you guys seem to be enjoying them. It really was a great trip!

Cindy, sadly enough I didn't take before and after pictures of Kubrick. I should have, but completely forgot, I just wanted to get to a brush! LOL.

These REALLY long stairs (seriously we were all gasping for air at the end of them) were built in 1642 and they still are used today.




The group of explorers, haha!


The Moon and Two Birds:




Peles Castle


Notice the little bit of snow on the mountain:




Inside Peles Castle was just simply amazing! I love these stairs:


I loved these fungi growing on the tree:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Lina, who needs a vacation - your pictures put us right there. Those stairs built in 1642 are only for those who are fit and brave. I'd be worried that they'd fall down.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, actually they were very sturdy. 

I am still going through the last day in Romania, but I just had to jump ahead and look through some of the Paris pictures. Here are two of my favorites from the trip, hope you enjoy them:



Birds flying over the Louvre


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Gorgeous pictures, Lina! Welcome home!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stunning photography, Lina! Thank you so much for sharing those.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: You take fabulous photos Lina! :clap2:

What beautiful shots/scenary.......

Love your new avatar of Kubrick too! I grin everytime I see it!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, your photos are breathtaking! Wowee!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lina, did you start other threads besides the Paris one...I want more pics!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, just catching up...

Stunningly beautiful pictures...they make me want to go right now. lol. Or at least go back to where we've been to get better shots because my pictures are PITIFUL compared to yours! Wow!

That is one of the sweetest wedding shots I have ever seen. What a beautiful couple.

And if he was willing to wait 15 minutes for you to get a perfect shot he is definitely a keeper!


----------

